# Royal Navy Monkey Fist Knot Tutorial



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

*Royal Navy Monkey Fist*


















In the regular monkey fist knot the Working End bends at a severe angle when it changes from one phase to the next. This causes visible indications of the transition (a and b).










In the Royal Navy Monkey Fist a gentler angle is used. This leaves no indication of the transition











*royal navy monkey fist tutorial*


----------



## Tim Lagios (May 1, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)




----------

